# rabo investments



## gubby (2 Sep 2007)

I opened a rabo direct account with my ssia of only 2500 euro. anyway I decided to try some investing and baught into two such funds but they seem to me losing me money so far. should I hold on and hope it gets better or get out of it and cut my losses. I know nothing whatsoever about investing. but you gussed that didnt you.
the funds I joined are:
HENDERSON GLOBAL PROPERTY EQUITIES 
JPM GLOBAL CONVERTIBLES FUND A(ACC)

I have made a monkeys ass of myself, havent I??
please help


----------



## F. Kruger (2 Sep 2007)

What type of account did you have for the SSIA and what were your reasons for investing in the above funds?


----------



## gubby (2 Sep 2007)

my ssia was just with the aib but that account closed when my ssia matured. so I opened a saving account with rabo and then decided to open an investment account. got a list of optons to buy so just picked those two for now real reason.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2007)

F. Kruger said:


> What type of account did you have for the SSIA and what were your reasons for investing in the above funds?


Also you need to consider questions such as 

What is your attitude to risk/volatility?
What is your investment timeframe? What will you be using this money for and when?
What other savings/investments or debts do you have?
Etc.


----------



## gubby (3 Sep 2007)

I am not too worried about risk.. after all this is money I didnt have before but at the same time I dont want to see it drip away either. because I dont know anythink about investing I just need to know if anyone knows anything about these funds.


----------



## ShaneMc (4 Sep 2007)

Most equity funds have fallen dramatically in recent months. Equity investment is a long term game, 5-7 years is generally the norm. If you are getting worried then maybe equities are not for you and you should sell out, this is a decision for you. If you are a long term investor I would hold on and ride out the ups and downs. Historically over a long term period equities do well - although as Clubman will tell you "past performance is no guide to future performance".

Basically its up to you to decide, but me personally, my fund/equity investments have dropped alot recently too and I plan to hold on as I am a long term investor and believe that in the long term these investments will provide good returns.


----------



## Dave Vanian (4 Sep 2007)

Almost everyone who's invested in equities is probably nursing a paper loss of some form or another right now.  It's the nature of the beast - they don't just go up all the time.  

If it makes you feel any better, my loss on paper in my pension fund (and some Rabo funds) is running at a four figure sum but I'm not remotely troubled because I'm not retiring or cashing in any time soon and I'm confident that such losses will be recovered in time.  

And even with the dips and peaks, the eventual picture should be better than if you left the money on deposit.  But you've got to be prepared to wait, for years if necessary.


----------



## Skin (4 Sep 2007)

gubby said:


> I opened a rabo direct account with my ssia of only 2500 euro. anyway I decided to try some investing and baught into two such funds but they seem to me losing me money so far. should I hold on and hope it gets better or get out of it and cut my losses. I know nothing whatsoever about investing. but you gussed that didnt you.
> the funds I joined are:
> HENDERSON GLOBAL PROPERTY EQUITIES
> JPM GLOBAL CONVERTIBLES FUND A(ACC)
> ...


 

Hi

I too am suffering from a decline in value with Rabo investment funds but I am not too bothered at the moment. In fact I'm ploughing in as much spare cash as I can find to reduce my average weighted cost with the Oppenheim Irish fund - currently it stands at €1.04 down from €1.10 and the price this morning is €1.01.

The thing with this is, as someone else said, is that you should be considering this for a long-term (5-10 yrs). As you say it is your SSIA funds you  have invested so by my reckoning you have only invested for at most 3 months.

Keep the faith and hold your nerve.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

Dave Vanian said:


> Almost everyone who's invested in equities is probably nursing a paper loss of some form or another right now.


Not necessarily - maybe those who invested *recently*...


----------



## Sunny (4 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not necessarily - maybe those who invested *recently*...


 

Maybe thats why the poster said '*almost*' everyone


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

*Almost *everybody who invested *recently *might be more accurate alright. Some recent investors will not. Lots of (most?) long time investors will not.


----------



## Sunny (4 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> *Almost *everybody who invested *recently *might be more accurate alright. Some recent investors will not. Lots of (most?) long time investors will not.


 
Long term investors might not be showing actual losses but lots of (most) of them are seeing falling values. Still losing money either way...


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

Not necessarily - depends on their overall situation with regard to the nominal amounts originally invested, inflation, net paper returns since etc.


----------



## Skin (4 Sep 2007)

I think the point was that broadly speaking stock markets have taken a hit around the world and "in some form or other" "almost" everyone has taken a hit, "in some form or other", be it recent investors or long term


----------



## Sunny (4 Sep 2007)

Skin said:


> I think the point was that broadly speaking stock markets have taken a hit around the world and "in some form or other" "almost" everyone has taken a hit, "in some form or other", be it recent investors or long term


 
Good lawyer speak


----------



## Dave Vanian (4 Sep 2007)

Skin said:


> I think the point was that broadly speaking stock markets have taken a hit around the world and "in some form or other" "almost" everyone has taken a hit, "in some form or other", be it recent investors or long term


 
Apologies for lack of clarity in previous post.  Skin has made my point more eloquently.  I am a long-term investor - some of my investments have been recent; others less so.  When I referred to my losses I meant nominal drops in value compared to values last year.


----------



## PMU (4 Sep 2007)

Gubby:  You definitely haven’t made a monkey’s ass of your self.  I think you are to be congratulated as, for your first investments, you have chosen well, i.e. funds in property (well, companies that manage property) and in bonds, i.e. in two diversified asset classes. You can find out exactly what you have invested in by reading the fund factsheets on the Rabo web site (which, of course, you should have done before making these investments).

  I’d forget about short term fluctuations in the value of these funds and concentrate now on saving up some dosh to invest in the other major asset class – equities – i.e. shares in enterprises that produce goods and services for which people are willing to pay money.  I’d suggest a broad euro-denominated equity-based index tracker.  

  Then sit back and read some of the posts on this forum on investment and read some of the recommended books on investment.  

  Investment is a marathon, so don’t be unduly worried on daily / monthly price fluctuations. (Personally, I check the value of my funds every quarter (and only if I have enough savings to make further investments)).  Remember, it’s the allocation of your funds between different asset classes that determines your overall outcome rather than the particular investment vehicles you choose.


----------



## RaboDirect (4 Sep 2007)

As a starting point we would recommend that potential investors should take some time out to assess your risk profile, ie, your appetite to take on risk. We have a calculator on our website or there are many more out there on the web. If you are a low-risk investor for example, then funds such as a mining fund would not equate to this category. 

Some people can fall into the trap of looking just at the most recent growth figures of a fund. Whilst past performance is worthy of consideration there are many other factors to consider. The warning - the value of your investment may fall as well as rise - is of course true. 

A diversified portfolio is also key in helping smooth out the ups and downs in asset classes. Regular investing also helps here in smoothing out the average price paid on a fund over a period. As many other posters state, investing in equities is for the long haul and you have to be prepared to accept volatility from time to time. 

You can also listen to investor education podcasts on the RaboDirect site [broken link removed] from the likes of Constantin Gurdgiev and Clare McAndrew.

RaboDirect is an execution-only provider, we don't provide financial advice, so we cannot recommend particular funds to people. However, we wouldn't encourage people to jump into investing in funds without doing some basic research first.


----------



## Skin (4 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that.
However one thing about investing that always bugs me is the "diversified portfolio" recommendation - by no means exclusively made by Rabo.

This concept, as stated, is to "smooth out the ups and downs". What this proposition says to me is that if a particular asset class, or stock, moves downwards you can offset some of your losses by diversfying your ivestment into other asset classes. Typically Investment funds are designed this way.

However the converse of this is that if a particular asset class,or stock, was to surge ahead, your overall investment (because of diversification) may not reflect this surge. Ultimately your investments should grow, long-term, but they may just plod along slightly above what you might expect to get in a desposit acount as opposed to making any significant impact on your personal finances.

As the comment says, "smooth out the ups and downs". Personnally I dont want the ups to be smoothed at all.

Having said all that, I do have some investments with Rabo as I'm a small time beginner but I certainly intend in the near future to plump for some individual stocks.


----------



## xpot4 (6 Sep 2007)

As Far As I Know The  Henderson Global Property Equities Deals In Dollers So They'r Is A Curency Risk There Aswell


----------



## tyoung (6 Sep 2007)

The google seach on both funds. Lots of information. I think there's a significant currency exposure in both funds.


----------



## tim2070 (7 Sep 2007)

Skin said:


> Thanks for that.
> However one thing about investing that always bugs me is the "diversified portfolio" recommendation - by no means exclusively made by Rabo.


 
Skin the real point about diversification is that it reduces the risk of the investment while maintaining a higher return than an asset class of similar risk.


----------

